# Am I wrong in thinking algae wafers are bad for shrimp?



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know why and I don't have any real basis for thinking this way but I've always felt like algae wafers seem like "fast food" for shrimps. 

I could be completely wrong. Maybe I have too much faith in foods that are more shrimp focused. Since I've started keeping shrimp, I've tried Shirakura Ebi Dama, Borneowild barley, Bacter AE, and blanched veggies. I've also tried but rarely ever give hikari bloodworms. 

I also realize there are many in the community that don't feel the need to feed anything specialized at all 

Am I just over thinking it?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The generic term Algae wafer covers such a wide range of ingredients that I think it is better to be more specific. 

An 'algae wafer' that is more fish meal and grains is not good food. 
An algae wafer that includes spirulina, other algae and vegetables is better. 

With any food (for yourself or pets) read the actual ingredients. Don't go by the pretty picture, the name of the food, or the advertising.


----------



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Those are good points. Thank you

I guess Hikari is the more commonly used brand so I suppose I was referring to that product in particular.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

In my opinion, biofilm is the best food for shrimp period. However, they aren't able to get all biofilm, so I see nothing wrong with wafers. I've used them and the shrimp I have seem to be happier than before.
I think that protein pellets are the dangerous foods. I've lost shrimp to them.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

I have omega one wafers which I did not purchase for my shrink but have tried a couple on occasion. My snails will devour them, however the shrimp will only pick at a few things for a short time. Once they get the only ingredient they enjoy, they ignore. I only very rarely toss one in. So... they'll nibble some, but mostly don't care for them. The omega one ones have a little more veggie matter.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

My shrimp hoover hikari wafers and ignore completely topfin ones... but then qgain most of their food comes from the tank... biofilm and algae, no fish food.

I have noticed though that a form of native algae (I think theyre diatoms that form mini moss ball like shapes but the size of bread crumbs) are gheir absolute favorites. TThey ignore EVERYTHING else in the tank until that is completely gone. I keep a culture going in a peanut butter jar for occasional feeding.


----------



## EDW (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah i've never really had shrimp go crazy for feed like i've seen in some vids. They have always been more content eating biofilm and I have not fed for weeks at a time with no ill effects. But I dont believe they are bad either.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have seen Amano shrimp carry off the small Hikari wafers (not sure which ones) to keep them away from the other shrimp.
I have red cherry shrimp. They do not like the algae wafers I have, but they do enjoy the NLS pellets. I use the very fine ones, and not very much- these 'pellets' get hung up in the moss and the shrimp climb through the moss like fruit pickers. 
I also feed them a flake with the same ingredients as the algae wafer and they go for that pretty well.


----------

